# Yaxun 881d no funciona la pistola de calor



## Tucol (Jun 20, 2020)

Buenas muchachos del foro, tengo un yaxun 881d usado el cual no funciona la pistola de calor, procedí a abrir y revisar la placa, hice medición en frió y caliente, triac, moc, tip, resistencias, diodos, revisé la fuente, fusible, todo ok, ésta estación debe tener 127Vac en conector fijo, el cual no está presente, en los pines del moc del BTA12 tiene 10V en ánodo y 10V , cátodo fijos y en conector principal 220V.

Será problema del micro sn8p2714kb? La memoria es Atmel 716 24c02b, no se si son auto programables o no, la extraje y leí , en ella no tiene ningún dato, agradezco por su ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 20, 2020)

Fijate por aquí , no creo que sean tan distintas . . .






						Resultados de búsqueda de consulta: "Yaxun"
					






					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Tucol (Jun 20, 2020)

Ok compañero, ahí reviso y comento avances , gracias , he revisado, la mayoría tiene problema con la fuente de  laboratorio , misma marca pero nada parecido a mi problema , en mi caso es estación de soldado.

Eh revisado casi todo , revisando hoja de datos de la memoria que lleva que es atmel 716 24c02b y éste trabaja con un máximo de 5.5 a 5.7 V en el mio ingresa 10 V, quizás me equivoque pero tengo mis dudas a que el microcontrolador esté dañado, en tal caso no sabría como verificarlo, gracias igual Dosmetros.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 20, 2020)

Hola, en definitiva si le están llegando 10v a la electrónica de control es que el micro ha pasado a mejor vida. Por curiosidad, ¿esos 10v que dices son en corriente alterna o directa?


----------



## Tucol (Jun 21, 2020)

Hola gracias compañero por responder. Si los 10v son en corriente alterna.
Al enchufar al toma corriente hace el amago tipico de esas estaciones que gira el ventilador y luego se detiene. consegui un micro que me deberia llegar esta semana de un compañero para probar,es un equivalente,si son autoprogramable quizas tenga suerte,sino toca esperar a ver si consigo un programador y ver si puedo extraer su informacion para el nuevo micro.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 21, 2020)

mm algo no cuadra, intenta hacer la medición en corriente directa. Los micros, (a menos que lo obtengas de un equipo idéntico) no vienen con programa cargado, es decir, aunque consigas el micro y lo pongas no va a funcionar; debe de ser previamente cargado con el programa adecuado. 

Coloca algunas fotos de la tarjeta de la estación, así te podremos orientar por donde ir revisando.

Saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 22, 2020)

Según esta pagina es este de aquí .

Saludos.


----------



## Tucol (Jun 22, 2020)

Hola compañero,consegui el sn8p2714s. Esta semana voy hacer prueba cuando me llega. La version k es dificil conseguir salvo que pida a paginas de venta extranjera,el cual esta complicado debido a la situacion actual.
En un momento subo imagenes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 22, 2020)

Tucol dijo:


> sino toca esperar a ver si consigo un programador y ver si puedo extraer su información para el nuevo micro.



 Ummm , suelen estar protegidos contra lectura !


----------



## Tucol (Jun 22, 2020)

La primera imagen es la lectura de la bios.
Voy a probar hacer medicion en directa, y comento.
Viene complicada la  mano si esta protegida contra escritura entonces Pero voy a intentar asta agotar todas las posibilidades.
Me olvide de comentar que del trafo sale 2 cables amarillo y 2 azues en el mismo conector,esto tiene 2 azules de 31,5v y 2 amarillo con 10v
Aparte 2 azules con 26v en un solo conector que va por encima del la entrada del cautin, esto me parecio algo sospechoso,ya que esos 26v si no estoy equivocado deberia ir en el mismo conector de los 2 amarilo que tienen 10v y los dos azules de 31,5v deberia ir solo en el conector que esta por encima del cautin.
Espero no haber hecho una ensalada con esto,y me puedan entender. Gracias a todos por su ayuda.
Muchachos hice la medicion en directa,y tengo 5v tanto en pata 8 del a bios como en el anodo y cathodo del moc.
En directa tambien los 2 amarillo tienen 4,2v y los 2 azules 14,6v de un solo conector,y los 2 azules que esta por encima de la ficha del cautin 0v.
Estos 6 cables salen del secundario del trafo.
Estos 2 azules que marcan 0v en directa,estan conectado al BT136


----------



## Tucol (Jun 22, 2020)

Si muevo el potenciometro de la resistencia de la pistola me marca en que temperatura esta,luego vuelve a estar como en la imagen.


----------



## Ferariel2020 (Ago 28, 2020)

Hola como estas un gusto soy Fernando el problema esta en el Micro yo tengo 2 a una por error le hice un corto con la ficha del conector de la pistola de calor y quedo loca recien prende la resistencia a los 400 grados osea que quedo seteada en 400 por el corto, compre 2 micros por si uno se volvia a quemar o algo, ninguno de los 2 funciono ya que mis sospechas eran reales es un microprocesador con memoria rom por lo que lleva una programacion tengo 2 maquinas iguales una funcionando y la otra no, poniendo el micro de la maquina que funciona va perfecto, ahora entonces estoy averiguando como copiar la ROM del micro a las 2 virgenes que compre y que sin la programacion interna del micro no funciona si sabes o alguien sabe como o con que programador programar un Sonix por favor ayudennos, muchas gracias.


----------



## andresrey (Nov 4, 2020)

Tucol dijo:


> La primera imagen es la lectura de la bios.
> Voy a probar hacer medicion en directa, y comento.
> Viene complicada la  mano si esta protegida contra escritura entonces Pero voy a intentar asta agotar todas las posibilidades.
> Me olvide de comentar que del trafo sale 2 cables amarillo y 2 azues en el mismo conector,esto tiene 2 azules de 31,5v y 2 amarillo con 10v
> ...


*A*migo*,* saludos desde *C*olombia*.** Y*o estoy luchando con ese mismo problema.
*¿*T*ú* de d*ó*nde eres y c*ó*mo te puedo ayudar*?*


----------



## Tucol (Nov 5, 2020)

Que tal soy de Argentina. Todavía estoy con el mismo problema, no encontré programador económico para dicho micro. Si un paisano suyo consiguió y me compartió información de cómo armar un Arduino para reemplazar el micro. Ayer recibí el Arduino pero no hice pruebas por falta de tiempo.


----------



## jhon ramirez (Ene 6, 2021)

*M*uy buenas*,* estoy buscando el esquema del conector de la pistola de calor de la estación *Y*axun 881d


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 7, 2021)

No es de la Yaxun.. es de la Hakko.. pero son todas parecidas .. coia de la hakko.. la mia es una weidi y es igual 


Y de la Yaxun 858


----------



## Elferna (Abr 12, 2022)

Muy buenas noches pudiste armar el micro controlador con arduino??
Tengo el mismo problema


----------



## camsa2008 (Dic 11, 2022)

*H*ola*.
E*stoy en lo mismo*,* estoy intentando de leer el sn8p2714KB y ac*á* les dejo  *A*tmel 716 24c02b lo grabado
ac*á* les dejo *A*tmel 716 24c02b lo grabado*.*


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2022)

camsa2008 dijo:


> *H*ola*.
> E*stoy en lo mismo*,* estoy intentando de leer el sn8p2714KB y ac*á* les dejo  *A*tmel 716 24c02b lo grabado
> ac*á* les dejo *A*tmel 716 24c02b lo grabado*.*


No se comprende


----------

